# MY R34 GTR



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

here are some pics of my car after a 'flash car wash'
hope you all like.


































not these 2 though


















nik


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice, I like white R34's

Nigel


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Good job you washed it at night; looks like it'll be blinding in the sun  
Very, very clean!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very Nice :smokin:

Quick question - where did you get the Nismo stripes? I thought they weren't available to the public?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nik, nice pictures and the car looks mint, as awalys. What are you thoughts on the Flash Car Wish kit then?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice! Like white...

I've got the Flash Car Wash Kit - am impressed.
T


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

ok guys just taken some more. in the day

the flash car wash i think is very good especially on my black car! it leaves no water marks at all and i advise people to try it.










































nik


----------



## sdminus (Oct 1, 2004)

As always Looking top banana my son.
Scott


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

thanks for all the positive marks guys.  im very happy with the car.  

nik


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

WOAAH! niiiice! i love it!


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

lost 1st pics for some reason. hodedreeper thanks for your comment


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

FANTASTIC looking car ... I REALLY like white Skylines - regardless of model.

Look forward to seeing that at Goodwood !


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks eveyone for the comments. 

To answer a few questions:

The Flash wash system is really good, my other car is a black Clio turbo and after using the "drying" setting, the car was dry after say 10 mins in the hot sun on saturday. I did not chamois the car down and there were NO water marks at all, not even on the glass. The starter kit is only good for 3 washes, then the refills (£4.99 for water ioniser cartridge and £3.99 for the soap) do 10 washes.

I was really impressed with the result, but found it better to wet the car first with plain water, put the soap onto the sponge and rub over the car, then rinse with plain water before using the "ionised" water setting.

I recon this is a great product, but you still need to put in some elbow grease!

As for the Nismo stripes, I have a contact that can make them up for about £100.00 a set as you see them on my car. 

I most probably will take them off at the end of the summer. 

I think they suit a white car, but even better on a silver one!

Next job is to have the wheels powder coated in Metaflake black with a hint of blue and gold.

Thanks again  

Nik


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nik

Look nice!
What is that pipe with the 'Cusco' badge on it??


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Gorgeous Nik.

If you dont mind me asking - what do you use to clean the engine bay? Looks stunning!


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi

I clean the bits you can see with Halfords pre cleaner aerosol for spray paint! It is not as harsh as injector/carb cleaner and does a great job. Cleans up the paint really well. But gets all the grime off the paint. This stuff is good to get off the soot marks on the rear bumper above the exhaust without having to use t-cut (remeber to wax it afterwards).

The rest of the bay is spayed inGunk, and left for an hour. The I use a pressure washer (bags over the filers 1st!)

Once the whole lot is dry, then use Turtlewax engine bay detailer spray.

Nik W


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

weka said:


> Nik
> 
> Look nice!
> What is that pipe with the 'Cusco' badge on it??


Its the relacement pipe that goes where the "twin turbo" hard pipe and 2 rubber pipes either side used to be. It is stainless steel. I had it polished by a firm in North London (Ponders end) called Stainless Equipment Ltd. They got rid of the weld marks etc. and did a great job. 

Nik W


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

NikWilson said:


> Its the relacement pipe that goes where the "twin turbo" hard pipe and 2 rubber pipes either side used to be. It is stainless steel. I had it polished by a firm in North London (Ponders end) called Stainless Equipment Ltd. They got rid of the weld marks etc. and did a great job.
> 
> Nik W



So the pipe is a custom one?


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

now thats a beautiful car. Love the engine bay, its gorgeous.


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

weka said:


> So the pipe is a custom one?


It is a JGTC replica one as used on the racing skylines, just now highly polished.

Nik


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Got any links to this Flash system. I'm fascinated.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

there ya go

http://www.freshliving.com/flashcarwash/home.htm

alex


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Hmmm.....intermeresting. Cheers


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

damn nice mate, damn nice


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Really, really nice looking car, I'm not usually a fan of white but your car pulls it off. The stripes look great too.


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful Colour! Love it!


----------

